# Harlequin Rasbora Breeding!



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Just wanted to share my excitement. I have just (1.5 weeks ago) added 10 Harlequin Rasbora to my 20G planted tank and they have colored up amazingly and are now breeding. I don't plan on seeing any fry, but I am excited that they seem to like their new home!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations! What are your water parameters? I have some of these rasboras as well (and am planning to get a lot more when I can get around to removing some of the other fish) and would like to compare. I know they are supposed to like soft, acid water.

-Roy


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Well my water parameters are a little odd for them to be breeding (IMO). 
My pH is 7.8. I am not sure the exact measure on hardness, but it would definitely be high. I am just using treated tap water and it comes out with a high pH and hardness and the nitrates come out at 10ppm. I am running a rena xp1 in this small tank (ie a good bit of filtration), so I think the water looks really clear. Maybe that is helping.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratz on the breeding.....I'm planning on adding some Glowlight rasboras and I hope they'll breed...


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

I accidently bred my harlequins.

I set them up in a 30 gallon tank with RO water and a homemade divider splitting the tank in 2. I put 2 to 4 adult rasboras on one side of the tank (I was using them to cycle the tank). Small rasboras started to appear. My theory is that the fry moved across the divider and stayed away from the parents until they were large enough to not be eaten. I just continued to feed flake food with occasional baby brine shrimp. I only have 4 surviving young, but not too bad for not even trying. To get more survivers you could remove the parents and feed green water and consistently feed baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats! I had an accidental breeding of harlequins many years ago. I think it was after a very large water change, which oddly enough has similar parameters as you mentioned, and they just started putting eggs on plant leaves. Unfortunately, the resident danios ate all the eggs, it was still cool to see happen!


----------



## Cwhite (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, that is really cool, congrats! I have no idea that they would breed in water that hard!


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Doing a little research it sounds like even if they are laying eggs (which they have been) in such hard and alkaline water, the eggs will not be viable. But since I am not really trying I am ok with that. Thanks for all the encouragement.


----------

